# Skill saw case



## rsteve12 (Oct 22, 2005)

A dumb question from a novice carpenter: 

Should I keep my skill saw in it's case? It barely fits and is a pain. I want to throw away the case.

Many Thanks,
Russell


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

If you're a carpenter, build a case that fits better. 
The Makita 7-1/4" saw is my workhorse and I keep 2 on the truck. One is a 'rough saw' that does all of the dirty work (concrete, metal, light framing, etc.), no case needed. The second is for finish work, is detailed and cased when not in use. The Makita case works fine for me.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

I always throw the cases away on skilsaws, and chainsaws. Probably a few others get tossed that i can't think of right now..HS..


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Your question is kinda like "Where should I eat dinner tonight?" I really do not know you or your work-type or how you generally treat and store your tools. I'ts kind of a 'do as you think best' question.

Having said that however, I never really saw a use for a skillsaw case. I keep my saw locked up in a shop cabinet when not in use but for transport it generally just gets tossed in and worried little about. Unlike Teetor I never use my skilsaw for what I'd call finish work. (deffinitions probably vary as to what constitutes 'finish work') All cuts I make with it can be off a bit with no shed tears and the blade guard of course automatically snaps back over the blade and protects the saw from hurting other tools, upholstery and whatnot. So in short the saw travels nakend and is stored locked up in a larger tool cabinet.

Hammerslammer says he also tosses out his chainsaw cases. Not me!! I'd be afraid of bending the chainbar so I keep my chainsaw snug in its hard case. I also like the fact that the case holds an extra spark plug, plug wrench, 2 cycle oil and chain.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

My carpenters saws are detailed. Here is how to do it.

Take the new saw and remove the blade. move the shoe to its most shallow position. Sand the shoe until it is absolutly flat and then buff with auto compound, moving back and forth in the saws direction of travel. All of those countersunk scews should now have a nice radius added to them. Clean with denatured alcohol and give it a shot of acrylic. The shoe is done.

Set 90 deg. Set it to where the saw says and make a cut. flip one piece 180 deg. and butt the two up against a known straight edge, like a level. Make adjustments until they meet perfectly. Mark the spot on your saw with a carbide scribe. Do the same with 45 and 22-1/2 deg. This will get you started. Your're dialed in.

Knocks and bumps can put all of this out of whack which is why you want a box. It's to store your settings.


----------



## Houseblessings (Oct 26, 2011)

*Sell it on ebay!*

I saw your post and just thought I 'd let you know that a Singer Featherweight Sewing machine fits perfectly in your Skilsaw case. I'm stealing my husband's bag! :wink:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Case? Only if you don't have a decent garage and tool box to keep it in. The tools I buy don't come in cases.....


----------



## Houseblessings (Oct 26, 2011)

*Oops, not a saw case...*



Houseblessings said:


> I saw your post and just thought I 'd let you know that a Singer Featherweight Sewing machine fits perfectly in your Skilsaw case. I'm stealing my husband's bag! :wink:


So hubby says its not a saw case, its a drill case. And he did say he doesn't use it and I can have it for the Featherweight.:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

rsteve12 said:


> A dumb question from a novice carpenter:
> 
> Should I keep my skill saw in it's case? It barely fits and is a pain. I want to throw away the case.
> 
> ...


Keeping it in the case protects the shoe from damage. Bent shoe, bad cut.
If you're a homeowner who just takes it out to cut and puts it back, no problem. In the back of the truck, sitting on a shelf, I'd keep it in the case.
Actually I'd keep it in the case anyway, but this is about you, isn't it?


----------



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

Cases? I don't got no cases. I don't need no stinkin' cases. 

My Skil circular saw has never had a case since it was given to me as "worn out" by a framer in 1969. I use it all the time. It howls and it screeches but it cuts rough lumber and cement board just fine. On the other hand my new craftsman circular saw (1995) sits on a shelf mostly unused because it's clean, it's shiny, it didn't come with a case, and I'm leery of bending the shoe.

If you hate the case, toss it.

Rick


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I keep my tools in a large plastic storage bin. . . saw has a spot on the bottom. I only have a carport and leaving tools in the open promotes rust - humidity in the summer and fog during the winter will do anything in over the course of a year.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

My worm drive didn't come with a case. But I usually toss them for the tools that do. Takes up too much space.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I always get my Dermal and cut the inside blisters out of molded boxes and use them for storage. Better then the land fill.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

I keep the chainsaw primed and ready, beside the bed. Nothing says home protection like a pissed of guy in his underwear chasing you down with a screaming saw in his hands....


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Master of Cold said:


> I keep the chainsaw primed and ready, beside the bed. Nothing says home protection like a pissed of guy in his underwear chasing you down with a screaming saw in his hands....


Oh hell ya...and you don't wanna be taking time to get'er out of the case when you really need'er...lol...

Now back to the case issue...me...I keep'em in their cases...because I don't have any other place to put them...safely...no shop...no shelves...so...it's just practical for me to do that...and having said that, that's for storage between projects...if I'm on a project they may stay out of the case for months...yeah, I'm a kinda laid back project guy.

If I had a nice shop...I might still keep the ones that I didn't use much in their cases...stored on a shelf some where. I've seen a lot of trucks at Lowes picking up stuff on their way to a job...and it's all a heep...no cases, no rhyme or reason...just piled. It probably works better that way...it they had it all in cases, they probably couldn't get it all in the truck...lol...

So, do what ever suits you...there is no rule...


----------

